# Electric Movement Gallery Finished!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've been meaning to add this to my website for sometime...after all, it's only a single extra page, but preparing the photography and writing the code has taken longer than I'd hoped....but it is now done and I hope people find it of use.

Please post any suggestions for improvements etc. 

I think I'll post this link under the "Show Us Your Movements" topic as well.

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/movements.php


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've been meaning to add this to my website for sometime...after all, it's only a single extra page, but preparing the photography and writing the code has taken longer than I'd hoped....but it is now done and I hope people find it of use.
> 
> Please post any suggestions for improvements etc.
> 
> ...


very nice Paul, loads of work gone into this


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Very impressive


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Excellent resource. Should have done it years ago.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the hard work-a true reference for all lovers of watches electronic! The board is in your debt. Kindest regards and thanks again.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Another good imformative page Paul I can see why it took you so long to put that together. Excellent The few movements you.re missing Paul surely you,ve seen a Bulova 219 and a landeron 4760 or is it you,ve not had time to do them yet.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice as always, Paul. One thing though, you didn't leave space for your Elgin 725.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Very nice as always, Paul. One thing though, you didn't leave space for your Elgin 725.


Ah, yes.....thanks Bill! :thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's brilliant Paul.

Nice to see them all together for reference. You really know your stuff.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Well done Paul. Thanks.

Bertrand


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Well done Paul. Superb work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

An excellent resource Paul. Congratulations


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent as usual Paul. It would have been impossible to expand my collection of electric watches without your advice and service.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Smashin' - - 'triffic - - really good resource Paul. Thank you, thank you! :yes:

When you've nowt else to do ? :grin: how's about some kind of cross reference for us lesser mortals - like -

Landeron xxxx

Used by:-

and

list

the makers

that

used it

where that could build up from folks sending info - just a thought mind, not forcing you! :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> Smashin' - - 'triffic - - really good resource Paul. Thank you, thank you! :yes:
> 
> When you've nowt else to do ? :grin: how's about some kind of cross reference for us lesser mortals - like -
> 
> ...


This cross reference was my attempt....no good Mel???

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/crossref.php


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Smashin' - - 'triffic - - really good resource Paul. Thank you, thank you! :yes:
> ...


D'Oh! where's the Homer Simpson emoticon when you need it! It's that Duff beer I tell you! Sorry Paul, that's exactly what I meant, didn't follow through and find it. All those pretty piccies got me too excited - and at my age that c an be dangerous, that's what Mrs Mel says anyway! :yes:


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

Simply fantastic... Thank you for sharing all your hard work!

Simon


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Fascinating site 

Its got me looking for more info on the megasonic now, I didn't know that it used different technology to the 300Hz tuning forks.

Just found this video.. 300Hz is a much more pleasant pitch!


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

Let me belatedly add my congratulations and appreciation for your ever-improving site Paul. It is an inspiration and a point of reference for new collectors such as myself, and for the older hands that I see on this forum. Regards, Steve.


----------

